# Fox 38 fork on a Salsa Timberjack?



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

I am 6'-4" and 245lbs.

I currently have a 2018 Salsa Timberjack that I bought as a frame only and built up. I currently have a rigid fork that I use (due to my weight); but am considering a suspension fork upgrade.

I have seen other heavy "clyde" riders use Fox forks.

When I look at the Fox fork builder options at the bottom of the page here: https://www.ridefox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks

I get the 38 with 160mm of travel.

The Salsa website shows a max for travel of 130mm and max length of 502mm. https://salsacycles.com/bikes/timberjack/2020_timberjack_xt_29

Is there a way to reduce the travel and length of the Fox 38 to 130mm/ 502mm? Or can you recommend a better option?






















https://www.ridefox.com/family.php?m=bike&family=38


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Any reason you're looking at the 38 over the 36 or 34? From all the research I did prior to speccing out my own HT fork, any more than 34 wasn't really necessary for us big riders. Going up and over that is fine if you want it, but the reality is that you'll most likely total your frame long before you come close to the performance limits of such a big fork. Plus there's a big weight penalty going up to the 38(over 1lb to the 34). I'm riding a DVO Diamond on my Pole Taival which has 35mm stanchions. ATM I'm up around 285lb


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks- will look at the 34s!


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Erik_A said:


> I am 6'-4" and 245lbs.
> 
> I currently have a 2018 Salsa Timberjack that I bought as a frame only and built up. I currently have a rigid fork that I use (due to my weight); but am considering a suspension fork upgrade.
> 
> ...


I would highly recommend a fox 36 at 130mm travel. I am the same weight as you on the same bike and I'm super happy with mine. My other bike has a fox 34 at 130mm travel and I can absolutely tell the difference in stiffness. It's not a night and day difference, but it is there. The 34 is more than adequate for our weight and general trail riding, but the 36 is just a bit better IMO. The Marzocchi Bomber Z1 and Z2 are also worth considering (made by fox, lower cost)

The fox 38 is adjustable only from (I think) 160mm-180mm travel. It definitely won't go to 130. Fox released the 130mm air shaft kit for the Fox 36 last year. It was previously only available down to 140mm, but I think they went to 130 on the 36 for E-bikes. So pretty much perfect for bigger people.

The Timberjack is designed around a 130mm travel for maximum. You can go longer than that, but it puts more leverage on the frame.


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

FYI, I haven't been able to find a 130mm air shaft for the Fox 36. I found one for the Fox 36 Rhythm, so I got that and swapped the piston, top out bumper, and the bottom plate from a Fox 36 float air shaft since it won't work with the Rhythm parts. I would agree that this is a good way to go, the Fox 38 is way way overkill for the Timberjack. There's also a lot of other good contenders by DVO, MRP, and Manitou.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

acedeuce802 said:


> FYI, I haven't been able to find a 130mm air shaft for the Fox 36. I found one for the Fox 36 Rhythm, so I got that and swapped the piston, top out bumper, and the bottom plate from a Fox 36 float air shaft since it won't work with the Rhythm parts. I would agree that this is a good way to go, the Fox 38 is way way overkill for the Timberjack. There's also a lot of other good contenders by DVO, MRP, and Manitou.


That's pretty hardcore. I was considering cutting down a longer one before they released the 130mm shaft, but your idea is way better :lol:

Any bike shop with a Fox account can order it directly from them, or Fanatik almost always stocks them.
https://www.fanatikbike.com/collections/all/products/fox-racing-shox-36-float-air-shaft-2020


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

the_joe said:


> That's pretty hardcore. I was considering cutting down a longer one before they released the 130mm shaft, but your idea is way better :lol:
> 
> Any bike shop with a Fox account can order it directly from them, or Fanatik almost always stocks them.
> https://www.fanatikbike.com/collections/all/products/fox-racing-shox-36-float-air-shaft-2020


Very nice! Wish I would've found that!


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm 250lbs and have ridden Rockshox, Fox and MRP with no issues - so don't limit yourself if you don't have to. Fox are good forks, but they aren't the only good forks.


----------



## ral1121 (Apr 30, 2019)

I would recommend the bomber z1. It is pretty muchh a fox rhythem 36. I just put one on my timberjack and love it. I am running 140mm of travel though. If you go above 130mm and 541mm axle to crown you void the warranty on the frame just so you know. Plenty of people run more then 130 on the frame though with no problems

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

If Fanatik doesn't have one, check out Mike over at The Lost Co. They are around the corner from Fanatik!

https://thelostco.com/products/2018-2019-fox-float-36-na2-air-shaft-assembly?variant=30960001810513


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Im 260 lbs on a yari 35mm on a stumpy 6fattie. I can see the fork flex / vibrating on hard breaking. Some of this can be frame flex. Imo this gets worse on steeper hta bikes. I think the main advantage to a 36 fork or 38 is that the airpiston gets larger and thus can support more weight at lower pressures. Also any bushing bind is distributed over greater surface area. So fork should work smoother. For me i wouldnt. Want a 34mm. Go with the 36. 2€


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Fuse6F (and everyone)



Fuse6F said:


> Im 260 lbs on a yari 35mm on a stumpy 6fattie. I can see the fork flex / vibrating on hard breaking. Some of this can be frame flex. Imo this gets worse on steeper hta bikes. I think the main advantage to a 36 fork or 38 is that the airpiston gets larger and thus can support more weight at lower pressures. Also any bushing bind is distributed over greater surface area. So fork should work smoother. For me i wouldnt. Want a 34mm. Go with the 36. 2€


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Depends on how hard you ride the bike. A 34 on smooth trails with a smooth style should be fine on a HT. I have a 36 on my short travel FS and it does make a difference. On my Switchblade, I’m thinking of the 38, not because I can crush double black, but as you know, techy steeps are scary with front end flex. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

I can't believe the recommendations for the 34. That fork is downright noodly for us bigger riders if aggressive riding is your style. I'm trying to figure this upgrade question out for myself too.


----------

